# titanium ax



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

I just bought a Ti ax and just wanted any input from members. This for me is a happy venture, in that now I won't have to build My in the box 07 corsa extra! I can now savour it until another day. Things I have found out is the bb Italian...is this correct? Anyone on the seatpost size?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Yes, correct*

BB thread is Italian and seatpost size is 27.2 for the AX and EX My seat tube is 35mm but I have a Merckx EX so best to check with Gita Bikes. I'm sure another poster will answer re: seat tube size. You will like the ride. Enjoy





kellyjk said:


> I just bought a Ti ax and just wanted any input from members. This for me is a happy venture, in that now I won't have to build My in the box 07 corsa extra! I can now savour it until another day. Things I have found out is the bb Italian...is this correct? Anyone on the seatpost size?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

I have an AX.

Italian BB and 27.2 seatpost.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

Piiiccss :d


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've got an AX that I bought used 3-4 years ago. It has become my favorite bike that I use for almost all of my long rides.

The decals on mine were pretty skanky when I bought it, so I ordered a new set from Gita Bikes. After removing the old decals, I buffed the entire frame with a Scotch Brite pad and it looked like new.

I have absolutely no idea how many miles are on the frame since I am the 3rd owner, but I've put about 12,000 miles on it myself and it still looks like new. That's one of the nice things about ti frames -- with a little cleaning and buffing from time to time, they show very little wear and tear.


----------

